

What Does Success Mean To You? - djshah
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2010/09/what-does-success-mean-to-you.html

======
theprodigy
Doing something you love to do, something that gets you excited to wake up
everyday, with all your necessity needs taken care of (money, home, a wife,
etc)

